# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا دندان کدوم بهتره

## last shot

درود.به نظرتون پزشکی پردیس بهتره یا دندون .انتخاب سختی دارم و تغییر رشته هم ظاهرا خیلیییییییییی سخت انجام میشه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mr.Dr

برو دندون
هم درساش آسونتر هست و هم پول زیادی توش هست!

----------


## sepanta1990

> درود.به نظرتون پزشکی پردیس بهتره یا دندون .انتخاب سختی دارم و تغییر رشته هم ظاهرا خیلیییییییییی سخت انجام میشه


سلام.
ما نمیتونیم بگیم کدوم بهتره ، هیچکدوم بد نیس.شما باید معیاراتو مشخص کنی تا بتونی تصمیم بگیری

*اینجا* رو هم بخونید توضیحات خوبی داره درمورد هر دو رشته و مقایسه شون.

----------


## last shot

> هر چی علاقته ! 
> شاید به قول دوسته عزیزمون mr.dr پول و راحتی بیشتری تو دندون پیدا میشه ولی ممکنه مطابق میلت نباشه و بعد مدتی 
> خسته شی و کم بیاری و میبینی مسیرو به کل باید برگردی و وقتتو اتلــاف کردی !
> مطابق میلِ خودت باشه ، هرچیم که باشه میتونه باعث پیشرفتت باشه ... علاقه مهمه بهرحال ! گفتم که به عنوانِ یه پارامتر مد نظرت باشه ...


حرفای خونوادمو میزنی.تصمیم گرفتم برم پزشکی چون دوست دارم به دیگران کمک کنم خدا بهم کمک کنه خسته نشم در این راه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## last shot

> برو دندون
> هم درساش آسونتر هست و هم پول زیادی توش هست!


آخرین انتخابام رو دندون میزنم.تا توی کارنامه سبز باشه و شاید به دردم بخورم.

----------


## par.rah

> برو دندون
> هم درساش آسونتر هست و هم پول زیادی توش هست!


همه چی که پول نیست شغل آینده آدم یعنی تقریبا نصف عمر آدم
من خودم به دندون اصن فکر نکردم چون خیلی رشته ی علمی ای نیست ولی خب هر کی به یه چیزی فکر میکنه

----------


## last shot

مرسی  ولی تصمیم رو گرفتم من خیلی چیزا از رشته های بیمارستانی دیدم  و شنیدم .و اینایی که گفتی شوخی به نظر میرسه.من میدونم توی یک دانشگاه دانشجوهای علوم آزمایشگاهی رو مجبور میکردند بدون کمک مکنده و با مکش دهانی اسید سولفوریک رو وارد پیپت کنند  و... اینها قانونی نیست ولی بچه های مردم فکر میکنند این جزیی از اموزشه نمیدونند که مسئول آموزششون دچار بیماری روحی بوده.پس اعتراض نمیکردند.

----------


## par.rah

من هنوز هم معتقدم که هر کی میگه من عاشق پزشکیم، عاشق پولشه و گرنه علاقه یه آدم 18 ساله خیلی راحت قابل تغییره..تقصیر ما هم نیستا بخدا...باید بریم 2 ماه بخونیم ببینیم واقعا خوبه یا نه...اما امکانش نیست در میهنمون!

----------

